# maggots ?



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive just been fishing and i was wondering...........would piranhas eat maggots ??


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mine love any larva i like to give once or twice a month


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

how many ?
do they eat all or do they spit the skins out ??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They will eat bugs they find in nature.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mine eat the whole thing usually suck em right down


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

maggots eat dead and rotting things, i would think they would carry parasites and disease... im not positive tho


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

honestly i havent had a singly dissease since i stopped buyin feeder fish eons age mine get white fillets, and shrimp as a stapple but raise cons 2 pr and they get bugs,larvea,and worms but i dont know if any parisites or disease in them does anybody?they get wax worm and or i dont remember the name but they are like wax wrms but bigger lfs's have em usually get 10 about every 2 wks to month the rest go in fridge 50 usually is smallest


----------



## Maddog (Sep 9, 2004)

My p's just love maggots. I just fed the white ones though. It was said in an article that red maggots contained some sort of dye to make them red.

So i would stick to the white ones, just for safety.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Maddog said:


> My p's just love maggots. I just fed the white ones though. It was said in an article that red maggots contained some sort of dye to make them red.
> 
> So i would stick to the white ones, just for safety.


 Correct a mundo!

Just use the white maggots and your p's will be fine! As long as you dont go picking them out of road kill then they are OK to use!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

good info guys thanks


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Krueger said:


> maggots eat dead and rotting things, i would think they would carry parasites and disease... im not positive tho


 maggots arent dead.!!!


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

d00d i said they eat dead animals... not that they were dead...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Krueger said:


> d00d i said they eat dead animals... not that they were dead...










sorry


----------

